# $99 Dovetail Saw



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Jocks,

I'm, Erik Florip of Florip Toolworks. I've been a longtime member of this online community. I've received a lot of support and advice from this forum.

A few years back I started leaning more to tool making vs. woodworking. I had a goal, that goal was to provide quality hand-tools at an affordable price point. I recently launched my first production level saw. It's a dovetail saw that will go toe-to-toe with the high end saws in the market. It is priced at $99.

It has taken many thousands of hours and some serious pieces of equipment to get to this point. Each saw comes into my shop as raw stock: coils of steel, bars of brass, and dimensional lumber. Each step of the build process is completed in-house. It's good for quality control and keeps the costs down.

If you're in the market for a saw, take a look at my website.

Thanks,

Erik


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cool Erik. Can't believe you can keep the price that low. Any idea what shipping to Canada would run?


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice looking saw! You may want to consider posting in the Trade & Swap forum to get some more interested looks.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Very cool Erik. Can t believe you can keep the price that low. Any idea what shipping to Canada would run?
> 
> - JADobson


I checked on PayPal $18 U.S. to me here in Alberta. With exchange about $155.00 CAN. delivered. Unless there is duty?


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

All shipping that I've done to Canada has come out to around $30



> Very cool Erik. Can t believe you can keep the price that low. Any idea what shipping to Canada would run?
> 
> - JADobson
> 
> ...


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a marking gauge and it is really nice. Saw price seems more than reasonable, hopefully they take off for you!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks like a nice saw with a good hang angle. I'm all stocked up on rip saws or I'd temped.
Is the saw handsharpened or machine?


----------



## BenjaminNY (Jul 24, 2014)

Good luck with the endeavor, the saw looks awesome.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

This is going on my Christmas list! Very Nice!, and you can't bear the price.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I have never made a hand-cut dovetail, but for $99.00 I might be persuaded to give it a try. I can easily spend that dollar amount on golf balls sent to the bottom of the ponds at my home course over the span of a few weeks. I do have a few quick questions for the experienced hands on the forum. ErikF, please feel free to answer, I won't take it as a sales pitch!

Is this saw the right choice for rookie, or is it more for specialty situations? I wouldn't want to be turned off to learning a new technique by making a wrong-headed choice to start.

Tell me about sharpening the saw. I have never done that either. Will I need to do it frequently and will I need to purchase special files and perhaps a saw set? I can keep my chisels and my small number of hand plane blades reasonably sharp, but I have never tackled a saw. It could be another nice learning experience. I am willing, I just want to know how deep the rabbit hole that I am following goes.

Finally, Eric, I am located down in the lower left portion of the palm of the "mitten" of Michigan (Kalamazoo, hence the screen name Kazooman) and you are up at about the nail of the pinkie. I would make a road trip to get a saw, but I imagine you have several feet of snow on the ground by now, so I would opt for a delivery.


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats Erik! I ordered a small marking gauge from you over the weekend. I was very close to adding a saw to the order. Thanks for doing what you're doing!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

You should put out a Christmas reminder after thanksgiving. I'm sure I could a tool or 2 for Christmas.


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

> Congrats Erik! I ordered a small marking gauge from you over the weekend. I was very close to adding a saw to the order. Thanks for doing what you re doing!
> 
> - onoitsmatt


I'll have it in the mail by the end of the week, thanks!


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

> I have never made a hand-cut dovetail, but for $99.00 I might be persuaded to give it a try. I can easily spend that dollar amount on golf balls sent to the bottom of the ponds at my home course over the span of a few weeks. I do have a few quick questions for the experienced hands on the forum. ErikF, please feel free to answer, I won t take it as a sales pitch!
> 
> Is this saw the right choice for rookie, or is it more for specialty situations? I wouldn t want to be turned off to learning a new technique by making a wrong-headed choice to start.
> 
> ...


The saw is good for cutting end grain in boards up to about 1" thick, any thicker and the gullets will start to fill up and the saw will cut slower.

Sharpening isn't too difficult and it's not something you have to do often. Blades are hardened steel so cutting wood doesn't wear them out too quick. If you want to try sharpening, buy a beater saw at the local antique store to practice on. It's not hard but takes some time.

Feel free to stop in if you want to make the trip. Snow pack has melted away…hopefully it stays that way a bit longer. Thanks.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response to my questions. I just ordered a saw at your website.


----------

